# Changes to Mobile App



## Legman (Aug 1, 2015)

Is AT&T trying to kill directv?

Changes to the DIRECTV App


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

We travel the US and Asia on tour for a good portion of the year. The ONLY reason we pay for DirecTV is that we can record programs on our DVR and watch them on the road wherever we are. This change, if not replaced with another option, will mean the end of about 25 years of service for us. 
How stupid is AT&T? They keep raising prices and removing features.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You will still be able to stream all the channels that you can stream now, that comes from DIRECTV's CDN. What you will lose is the ability to stream channels from your GENIE that DIRECTV doesn't have on their CDN's like some of your local channels or channels 287, AHC, or recordings directly from your GENIE. You will still be able to download recordings to your device to view while out of the home and have no network connections.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

..and how am I supposed to download recordings when I am in Asia? I do not stream live TV. I watch recorded things from my DVR when I have a break between soundcheck and show or at the hotel after the show. This change makes DirecTV 100% unusable. Again, why are they REMOVING features while raising prices? AT&T is just plain stupid.


----------



## bobcnn (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry if this has been posted before (I looked for a thread but couldn't find it). Under messages, there were a couple about Directv mobile app changes. Changes to the DIRECTV App

What is changing on the App?

Beginning March 4, 2019 some channels will no longer be available to stream out of home on the DIRECTV App. Additionally, streaming recorded shows from your DVR out of home will not be available.

Why is this happening?

We are focusing our development on our more used features in order to provide customers with the best experience. To learn more about the many popular features that will remain after this update, see below. We remain committed to bringing you the best experience on our app.

Will I still be able to watch live TV?

Yes! The number of channels available to stream live out of home varies by your package and location and may change from time to time.

How do I know which channels are available to stream live?

The DIRECTV app will automatically display only those channels that are available in your package and available for streaming based on whether you are in home or out of home.

Can I still watch what is on my DVR when I'm not at home?

You can still download your favorite recorded shows from your DVR to your DIRECTV App while you are at home just as you have done before and watch it wherever you go*. Because they're downloaded to your device, you can watch them anywhere, even when you're on an airplane and don't have a cellular or Wi-Fi connection.

Can I still set my shows to record from my mobile/tablet device?

You can still use the DIRECTV App to schedule recordings on your DVR when you're away from home.

Can I still stream on demand shows and movies out of home, on the go?

You can access over 50,000 shows and movies on demand to watch virtually anytime, anywhere on your favorite devices**.

For more information, please visit directv.com/app.

*DIRECTV App & Mobile DVR: Available only in the US. (excl Puerto Rico and U.S.V.I.). Req's compatible device. Live streaming channels based on your TV pkg & location. Not all channels available to stream out of home. To watch recorded shows on the go, must download to mobile device using Genie HD DVR model HR 44 or higher connected to home WiFi network. Rewind and fast-forward may not work. Limits: Mature, music, pay-per-view and some On Demand content is not available for downloading. Five shows on 5 devices at once. All functions and programming subject to change at any time.

**Requires subscription to DIRECTV's top-tier PREMIER programming package. Other packages will have fewer shows and movies. Features available on select channels/programs. Internet-connected HD DVR (model HR20 or later) required.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh no 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

In other words....our software engineers weren’t competent enough to make this work correctly so we quit.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Oh no
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


I feel like someone predicted this.......


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

raott said:


> In other words....our software engineers weren't competent enough to make this work correctly so we quit.


I agree 100% with this. But I also think changes could be coming with how this works. i.e directnow does the same thing sans dvr


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Out-of-home streaming from my Genie DVR has never worked well. Even with a fast home internet connection, and fast remote WiFi connection, the video quality sucked.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GLJones said:


> ..and how am I supposed to download recordings when I am in Asia? I do not stream live TV. I watch recorded things from my DVR when I have a break between soundcheck and show or at the hotel after the show. This change makes DirecTV 100% unusable. Again, why are they REMOVING features while raising prices? AT&T is just plain stupid.


Unless you found a way around it you have to be on the same network as the Genie to download a program, so nothing different with this change for doing that.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

GLJones said:


> ..and how am I supposed to download recordings when I am in Asia? I do not stream live TV. I watch recorded things from my DVR when I have a break between soundcheck and show or at the hotel after the show. This change makes DirecTV 100% unusable. Again, why are they REMOVING features while raising prices? AT&T is just plain stupid.


Would Slingbox work for you? We know several couples who teach overseas (Russia and UAE) and have one connected to a DIRECTV DVR here in the states. They love it.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

trh said:


> Would Slingbox work for you? We know several couples who teach overseas (Russia and UAE) and have one connected to a DIRECTV DVR here in the states. They love it.


Possibly. We used Sling back 15-20 years ago to do this before DVRs were really available. Still doesn;t explain why DirecTV would just dump a useful feature.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

One step forward, two steps back, come on AT&T!
I think something else is going to happen after March 4th...…..


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

People are miss-using "download".
I think some folks mean, only remote streaming from the DVR to wherever you are in the world.

From my read, that is going away.

The ability to download/transfer from Genie, while on your home network, does not appear to be going away.

What we don't know is which channels won't even be available for OOH streaming any longer? Locals? Some sports? HBO? etc. It seems to be wait and see in March.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

GLJones said:


> Possibly. We used Sling back 15-20 years ago to do this before DVRs were really available. Still doesn;t explain why DirecTV would just dump a useful feature.


And no one here can explain why they are doing it. Inability to program the feature to get it to work reliably? Cost savings? Don't care about their customers? Contract issues? Greed? Lots of potential answers, but we'd all be speculating.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Soccernut said:


> One step forward, two steps back, come on AT&T!
> I think something else is going to happen after March 4th...&#8230;..


Like what? More customers leaving??

DIRECTV should give all their customers a free subscription to a single stream of DIRECTV NOW of comparable channels (w/ locals). That might stem the tide for many who desire out-of-home streaming. Just update the DIRECTV app to map the channel streams to the DIRECTV NOW channel streams.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

trh said:


> And no one here can explain why they are doing it. Inability to program the feature to get it to work reliably? Cost savings? Don't care about their customers? Contract issues? Greed? Lots of potential answers, but we'd all be speculating.


Correct. For all we know on March 25th they could change the way


syphix said:


> Like what? More customers leaving??
> 
> DIRECTV should give all their customers a free subscription to a single stream of DIRECTV NOW of comparable channels (w/ locals). That might stem the tide for many who desire out-of-home streaming. Just update the DIRECTV app to map the channel streams to the DIRECTV NOW channel streams.


it is certainly possible that is coming


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sling box should work as long as u connect it component and not via HDMI 

Hdmi it will detect the copy Wright protection thing ... HDCP?

I was unable to connect my sling box 500 to my 4k mini box 
But it worked via component via the genie mini box 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

bobcnn said:


> Why is this happening?
> 
> We are focusing our development on our more used features in order to provide customers with the best experience. To learn more about the many popular features that will remain after this update, see below. We remain committed to bringing you the best experience on our app.


 I like this quote. Now I will lose my "best experience."


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

trh said:


> And no one here can explain why they are doing it. Inability to program the feature to get it to work reliably? Cost savings? Don't care about their customers? Contract issues? Greed? Lots of potential answers, but we'd all be speculating.


Obviously speculation, but streaming recorded shows involves a number of components that are out of AT&T's control, yet when it doesn't work, they are probably the first ones to get tagged with the problem.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

djmaxwell said:


> Obviously speculation, but streaming recorded shows involves a number of components that are out of AT&T's control, yet when it doesn't work, they are probably the first ones to get tagged with the problem.


I think this is part of it. When you stream off your Genie remotely you are using your internet's upload capacity. That's significantly slower than download for most, and more prone to congestion during busy times.

The two functions they left in place, downloading to a device (with the download happening inside your home network) and live streaming (which now can come from Directv's servers and not your Genie like it used to) seem to point to that conclusion. Though obviously it is all speculation since Directv is unlikely to state the reasons.

Its also possible there are licensing concerns. It is unfortunately all too easy to get a patent on something that would basically cover "streaming from a device in your home network to a device outside your home network". It wouldn't be the first time companies dropped functionality or changed how it worked to get around having to license patents. Apple changed how Facetime does call setup about a year after they first introduced it because some little company sued, and they didn't want to have to pay a royalty for every Facetime call its customers make!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I was thinking there might be a patent challenge, but normally there is some publicity when a patent is potentially infringed.
(DISH would have the ability due to their purchase of Slingbox.)
I believe Comcast allows remote streaming from home recordings.

If "stream from home" isn't working for technical reasons one work around would be a cloud DVR where the customer could record the content in the cloud.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

James Long said:


> I was thinking there might be a patent challenge, but normally there is some publicity when a patent is potentially infringed.
> (DISH would have the ability due to their purchase of Slingbox.)
> I believe Comcast allows remote streaming from home recordings.
> 
> If "stream from home" isn't working for technical reasons one work around would be a cloud DVR where the customer could record the content in the cloud.


Yes, adding an option to Directv satellite for "record in the cloud" would solve the issue whether they were concerned over streaming out of home performance or patent licenses, and be a nice perk for satellite customers who would have a way to record in a rain fade proof manner. They already have the infrastructure set up, and storage is pretty cheap.

I wouldn't read too much into the lack of publicity, sometimes it is in a company's interest to make infringement claims public, sometimes it is not.


----------



## Legman (Aug 1, 2015)

So is someone giving them a cease and desist to stop allowing DIRECTV from streaming certain channels outside their homes?

I guess we will find out in March when some channels stop working from remote.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

djmaxwell said:


> Obviously speculation, but streaming recorded shows involves a number of components that are out of AT&T's control, yet when it doesn't work, they are probably the first ones to get tagged with the problem.


If that is a big enough problem to remove the feature WTF are they going to do with their internet delivered product that they want to replace DBS? You will then have people relying on their ISP to provide their TV service so someone calls up with any problem I can hear AT&T saying call your ISP and walking away from the issue.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I just hope can stream all of my locals in out of the home.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

RAD said:


> If that is a big enough problem to remove the feature WTF are they going to do with their internet delivered product that they want to replace DBS? You will then have people relying on their ISP to provide their TV service so someone calls up with any problem I can hear AT&T saying call your ISP and walking away from the issue.


Most ISPs provide customers far more download capacity than upload capacity, and CDNs set up servers within major ISP networks to help. Streaming to the home is a couple orders of magnitude easier to get right than streaming out of the home.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> Most ISPs provide customers far more download capacity than upload capacity, and CDNs set up servers within major ISP networks to help. Streaming to the home is a couple orders of magnitude easier to get right than streaming out of the home.


IIRC the upload requirement from DIRECTV was 1MB, which except for maybe some DSL folks just about everyone has now a day. MY point was more then if this mDVR function was removed for support reasons then that had to be a small problem compared to internet caused issues for folks that would replace their DBS service with internet service. In the past DIRECTV has been do whatever they could to reduce phone calls, like remove OTA channel scanning from the small number of AM21/OTA users because they got calls about 'Regular Schedule' on their guides. That was a big problem but issues folks will have with internet streaming due to congestion either in the cable companies local node all the way back to a peering point is of no concern? I think the mDVR was removed because they just couldn't make it work reliably and didn't want to spend anymore time/money on it, since I know that there has been staff reductions in that area of development.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> Sling box should work as long as u connect it component and not via HDMI
> 
> Hdmi it will detect the copy Wright protection thing ... HDCP?
> 
> ...


Stupid question on my part (not having Sling), but could one install a 1x2 HDMI (Monoprice) splitter to take care of the HDMI handshake, and have the Sling connect via HDMI to that?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

CraigerM said:


> I just hope can stream all of my locals in out of the home.


I think that has been removed for a while now 
A year or 2 ago I was able to watch locals on the D* app and it was based on my phone location ... but recently it prevents locals when on 4g (outside of home)

The second I turn off wifi the local channel stops playing in app and I get message

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

codespy said:


> Stupid question on my part (not having Sling), but could one install a 1x2 HDMI (Monoprice) splitter to take care of the HDMI handshake, and have the Sling connect via HDMI to that?


Dont know much about hdmi splitter so idk

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

CraigerM said:


> I just hope can stream all of my locals in out of the home.


Buy a slingbox and you will be covered.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

codespy said:


> Stupid question on my part (not having Sling), but could one install a 1x2 HDMI (Monoprice) splitter to take care of the HDMI handshake, and have the Sling connect via HDMI to that?


Well I have not tried a splitter, but with a Slingbox, you dont want to hook it with the HDMI in the first place( just use the pass through).....Get the 10 pin adapter with the rca plugs as you wont get blocked by anything.....


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

codespy said:


> Stupid question on my part (not having Sling), but could one install a 1x2 HDMI (Monoprice) splitter to take care of the HDMI handshake, and have the Sling connect via HDMI to that?


An HDMI splitter won't remove the HDCP. Well, there are some that do, which is strictly forbidden by the HDCP license, so they eventually stop working when their HDCP keys are revoked. It is easier to just use component input to the Slingbox.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> An HDMI splitter won't remove the HDCP. Well, there are some that do, which is strictly forbidden by the HDCP license, so they eventually stop working when their HDCP keys are revoked. It is easier to just use component input to the Slingbox.


https://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Comp...d=1550251956&sr=8-4&keywords=direct+tv+cables


----------



## LeoDBS (Feb 15, 2019)

For one that has the goal of being able to watch one's DVR remotely, both for that explicit goal and for creating a way to "live stream all channels" by merely watching DVR one minute delayed (gets around local channel block, sports games/channel blackout for jurisdiction/location reasons, and others), is there a box (Tivo?) that can be connected to the DTV DVR to pull/control that DVR and provide access via the internet while one is remote? In other words, one can access this box instead of using the DTV app to pull content from the DVR even while the DVR is a minute or few forward in that specific recording? Thx


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes a Slingbox will do what you want. It even includes an IR cable so it can send commands to the DVR to change channels etc.


----------



## LeoDBS (Feb 15, 2019)

slice1900 said:


> Yes a Slingbox will do what you want. It even includes an IR cable so it can send commands to the DVR to change channels etc.


I got rid of a Slingbox because it wouldn't do this. For example, Sling had some agreement with NFL (I think the broad cast had a coding, be it HDCP or other) that kept the Sling from allowing it to be viewed where it shouldn't... like in a foreign country or a blacked or non-local broadcast city). Also, I once tried watching a recording just a minute after it started recording (a way to watch my local channel in some other US city, say to watch a game that was only being broadcast in my home location while I'm in another city where a different game is being broadcast) and I couldn't do that (maybe one can't watch "in-process" recordings?).

I think this was all put in place by Sling when they were purchased, as I used Sling for just these purposes for about a decade until about 8-10 years ago.

Thx


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

AZ. said:


> https://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Comp...d=1550251956&sr=8-4&keywords=direct+tv+cables


Are you suggesting that the "DirecTV 10 Pin to Component" cable can be used to connect a DirecTV DVR to a Slingbox in order to stream recorded content OOH?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

LeoDBS said:


> I think this was all put in place by Sling when they were purchased, as I used Sling for just these purposes for about a decade until about 8-10 years ago.
> 
> Thx


So buy an older Slingbox that predates when Dish bought it that doesn't have whatever nonsense you ran into. I have a Slingbox 300 that I used for a few years to watch TV while I was traveling for work. I never once ran into anything like what you say. It didn't have HDMI, it used a component input connected to my Tivo.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Slingbox is not related to Sling TV and Slingbox has nothing to do with Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

trh said:


> Slingbox is not related to Sling TV and Slingbox has nothing to do with Dish.


Slingbox.com - EchoStar Announces Agreement to Acquire Sling Media, Inc. - September 24, 2007

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) announced today that it has agreed to acquire Sling Media, Inc., a privately-held digital lifestyle products company. EchoStar, through its DISH Network®, is the third largest pay-TV provider in the United States. The transaction values Sling Media at approximately $380 million and is payable in cash and EchoStar options. The transaction is subject to customary closing conditions, and is expected to close in the fourth quarter of 2007.

The product lines are separate: Slingboxes that can be connected to any source, Sling enabled DISH products and the Sling TV streaming service. But they are certainly related.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you think the remote streaming code is taking up too much space or cpu cycles in these puny embedded systems, so they are just removing it? I don't see why they should remove a feature that works, or at least works for many. I saw this as a TV message. I think its already removed if you download CE releases. I don't do that anymore because of bugs or removing perfectly working features.

I guess whatever CE that has this removed and is deemed stable will be national by March 4th.

If they free up 10% of system memory and CPU, what could they do with it? I also think AT&T is ruining this platform since they took over.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Are you suggesting that the "DirecTV 10 Pin to Component" cable can be used to connect a DirecTV DVR to a Slingbox in order to stream recorded content OOH?


Yes live TV, recorded programing, sports,ect....Do not use the HDMI just use it as a pass through to TV.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

AZ. said:


> Yes live TV, recorded programing, sports,ect....Do not use the HDMI just use it as a pass through to TV.


Which of the current DirecTV *DVR's* have a 10 pin A/V out connector?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Last night visiting my brother in law at the RV park they're at. Was talking to their neighbor who was saying how good his T Mobile connection was and how he was able to stream Netflix and from his DIRECTV DVR at his home. Had to break the news to him that next month he won't be able to do that anymore, he wasn't at happy camper.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Which of the current DirecTV *DVR's* have a 10 pin A/V out connector?


I do know the HR44 and HR54 have it as I have used my slingbox on both.And I had a mini that also had it...C61?....


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

cypherx said:


> Do you think the remote streaming code is taking up too much space or cpu cycles in these puny embedded systems, so they are just removing it? I don't see why they should remove a feature that works, or at least works for many. I saw this as a TV message. I think its already removed if you download CE releases. I don't do that anymore because of bugs or removing perfectly working features.
> 
> I guess whatever CE that has this removed and is deemed stable will be national by March 4th.
> 
> If they free up 10% of system memory and CPU, what could they do with it? I also think AT&T is ruining this platform since they took over.


There isn't any difference CPU/memory wise between streaming to a device on your home network (which will still be supported) and streaming to a device outside your home.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't think it has anything to do with CPU cycles. It worked fine, when it worked.
The product was poorly designed.

If you were lucky and patient (sometimes wait 3 mins for the DVR to actually OOH), you could stream from your DVR.
Then on top of that, there were backend server issues time and time again, preventing any OOH from working. I know of 3 occasions in past year.
And then they started substituting On Demand without warning. How come I can skip commercials sometimes and not others? People were confused.

I could go on, but a few years ago I met a SVP of Directv just as AT&T took over and asked him why the app was fragile, at best. He said they know and will work on it.
Two years ago I met Directv product managers at CES (fomer UVerse from Texas) showed them the issues and poor quality and they said, hummm didn't know that. Can you give me a list? They wouldn't give me their emails and we wrote them on paper.

I think its been such as customer service headache they just gave up. Didn't care to focus on fixes for years. But they made sure they had pop up splash screens with ads.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

NR4P said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with CPU cycles. It worked fine, when it worked.
> The product was poorly designed.
> 
> If you were lucky and patient (sometimes wait 3 mins for the DVR to actually OOH), you could stream from your DVR.
> ...


When I would log out of the sometimes it would have a prompt saying do you love the DTV App if you clicked no it would give you reasons to check why.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

AZ. said:


> I do know the HR44 and HR54 have it as I have used my slingbox on both.And I had a mini that also had it...C61?....


The question was about 10 pin A/V out connectors on current DirecTV *DVR*'s.

AFAIK, the only current DirecTV *DVR *with a 10 pin A/V out connector is the HR54.

HR24's and HR44's have component video out connections (RCA audio), but do not have a 10 pin A/V out connector.

The HS17 does not have either component video out (or RCA audio) connections or a 10 pin A/V out connector.

Not disputing that the 10 pin A/V out to component cable will work for a HR54 / Slingbox setup, but I don't see how it will work for the vast majority of DirecTV customers to stream recorded content from a HR24, HR44 or HS17.


​


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Use component cables for the 24 or 44. I'm not sure how to hook up a Genie 2 system to a Slingbox. Depends on what minis you have.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

trh said:


> Use component cables for the 24 or 44. I'm not sure how to hook up a Genie 2 system to a Slingbox. Depends on what minis you have.


It (slingbox) will work with a genie mini via component but not via a 4k mini as the only output is hdmi

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Do you think the remote streaming code is taking up too much space or cpu cycles in these puny embedded systems, so they are just removing it? I don't see why they should remove a feature that works, or at least works for many. I saw this as a TV message. I think its already removed if you download CE releases. I don't do that anymore because of bugs or removing perfectly working features.
> 
> I guess whatever CE that has this removed and is deemed stable will be national by March 4th.
> 
> If they free up 10% of system memory and CPU, what could they do with it? I also think AT&T is ruining this platform since they took over.


I don't believe the actual firmware is going to have anything to do with this right away. There is no way they roll out this firmware in two weeks. I suspect the app will be updated on 3/4 to change how it works with the firmware following behind to be the actual kill


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

So I tried to re connect my sling box using an hdmi 2 component wire from Amazon and it didn't work  

Any other cheap suggestions to work with 4k mini box 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Not cheap, but the Slingbox website recommends this HDMI to component video converter:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077YKCFGS/​
There are similar HDMI to component video converter boxes with considerably lower prices, but ???.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Not cheap, but the Slingbox website recommends this HDMI to component video converter:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077YKCFGS/​
> There are similar HDMI to component video converter boxes with considerably lower prices, but ???.


That won't work with HDCP encrypted content, they would be violating the HDCP license agreement if it did. So basically useless for Directv. You need to use the receiver's component output, not try to convert HDMI.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> That won't work with HDCP encrypted content, they would be violating the HDCP license agreement if it did. So basically useless for Directv. You need to use the receiver's component output, not try to convert HDMI.


The 4k minis dont have component out only hdmi 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> The 4k minis dont have component out only hdmi
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


I guess if doing this is important enough you'll need to swap one of the C61Ks for a C61.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Might try adding a wireless stb and connecting that 2 the sling 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Not cheap, but the Slingbox website recommends this HDMI to component video converter:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077YKCFGS/​
> There are similar HDMI to component video converter boxes with considerably lower prices, but ???.


I looked at the reviews / Q&A some users say it works

May invest next month ...

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

According to my D* online account I have an upgrade in a few months so perfect timing to get a wireless stb 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> According to my D* online account I have an upgrade in a few months so perfect timing to get a wireless stb
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


Bummer, I just sold an owned C41W on eBay last week for $20 you could have had. It included new remote and wireless bridge. Apparently not a high demand for those.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

At the risk of stating the obvious , you will still be able to stream out of home when you are away. It will just be an "unsupported feature" A.K.A. VPN. You would just VPN to your home network first and then you'll be able to watch anything you were able to watch before.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

codespy said:


> Bummer, I just sold an owned C41W on eBay last week for $20 you could have had. It included new remote and wireless bridge. Apparently not a high demand for those.


The C61W is a big upgrade over the C41. Faster SOC and better wireless also


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

As of today I am no longer have the option to watch my recorded videos away from home. That sucks.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> As of today I am no longer have the option to watch my recorded videos away from home. That sucks.


As I mentioned above, you can still do it. You just need to VPN in to your home network first.


----------



## LeoDBS (Feb 15, 2019)

SledgeHammer said:


> As I mentioned above, you can still do it. You just need to VPN in to your home network first.


Is anyone now actually doing this? What S/W must be added to one's iPad to allow the iPad to watch DVR out of home network? Thx


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dod1450 said:


> As of today I am no longer have the option to watch my recorded videos away from home. That sucks.


Get a Slingbox.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Get a Slingbox.


I think I wrote this above slingbox does not work with 4k boxes due to HDCP

I have one and it doesn't work 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

LeoDBS said:


> Is anyone now actually doing this? What S/W must be added to one's iPad to allow the iPad to watch DVR out of home network? Thx


On your iPad, you would install the Cisco AnyConnect client for example. You'd also need to install a VPN server on your network. If you have a good router, this could be built in to your router. If your router doesn't have it, but supports open source firmware, you could install DD-WRT or something like that. If neither of those work for you, then you'd need to install VPN server software on a PC and leave it running. Then you would connect to your home network through AnyConnect and its basically exactly like being on the network.

EDIT: just to point you in the right direction, I have the Linksys WRT3200ACM router and it comes with built in OpenVPN. You'd configure it like this:

Linksys Official Support - Configuring the Linksys Smart Wi-Fi Router with the OpenVPN Server feature

It all depends on what you use for the VPN Server as some of them will have their own way of opening the connection.


----------



## LeoDBS (Feb 15, 2019)

SledgeHammer said:


> On your iPad, you would install the Cisco AnyConnect client for example. You'd also need to install a VPN server on your network. If you have a good router, this could be built in to your router. If your router doesn't have it, but supports open source firmware, you could install DD-WRT or something like that. If neither of those work for you, then you'd need to install VPN server software on a PC and leave it running. Then you would connect to your home network through AnyConnect and its basically exactly like being on the network.
> 
> EDIT: just to point you in the right direction, I have the Linksys WRT3200ACM router and it comes with built in OpenVPN. You'd configure it like this:
> 
> Linksys Official Support - Configuring the Linksys Smart Wi-Fi Router with the OpenVPN Server feature


Thanks for details. I have a Linksys E-3000. But, I've read about DD-WRT install and it's probably over my head, as is configuring a dedicated server. My level is about at using the AnyConnect on iPad which I do use for work tasks. Thx


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

LeoDBS said:


> Thanks for details. I have a Linksys E-3000. But, I've read about DD-WRT install and it's probably over my head, as is configuring a dedicated server. My level is about at using the AnyConnect on iPad which I do use for work tasks. Thx


You can check your router to see if its built in. I couldn't find anything. The E-3000 is really old, so maybe the easiest option for you would be to upgrade to a newer router that has it built in. The AC routers are a few hundred bucks now. The concept is basically the same as with your work. You appear as if you are on your works network via a secure connection.


----------



## LeoDBS (Feb 15, 2019)

Well, if one isn't getting 4k anytime soon, then it appears the fix involves a couple hundred dollars at least... buy a Slingbox or buy a modern router or another option? Might be time to punt DTV (but then who does allow remote DVR viewing without blocking various viewing like out of market NFL?).


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

LeoDBS said:


> Well, if one isn't getting 4k anytime soon, then it appears the fix involves a couple hundred dollars at least... buy a Slingbox or buy a modern router or another option? Might be time to punt DTV (but then who does allow remote DVR viewing without blocking various viewing like out of market NFL?).


Well, you should probably get a modern router either way . The one you have is N. That's like 3 generations ago. You'll get much faster Wi-fi and longer distance with an AC Gen2.


----------



## LeoDBS (Feb 15, 2019)

SledgeHammer said:


> Well, you should probably get a modern router either way . The one you have is N. That's like 3 generations ago. You'll get much faster Wi-fi and longer distance with an AC Gen2.


Really don't need to spend on a new router, unless it's the best way (over Sling or other options) of getting DTV DVR remote access? Thanks!!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Get a Slingbox.


I personally was about to recommend this for my brother who was mad about losing DIRECTV OOH streaming from a Genie here.

BUT as I was just about to tell him to order one off Amazon (the SB 500 model), I noticed a literal torrent of recent negative comments about the SB of how you must now first logon to a SB service which is full of adware that must be viewed both before the program starts and pops-up during it as well. And that customer service is dreadful and gone totally into the toilet nowadays.

So held off recommending it to my brother as the many posters advised.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoDBS (Feb 15, 2019)

HoTat2 said:


> I personally was about to recommend this for my brother who was mad about losing DIRECTV OOH streaming from a Genie here.
> 
> BUT as I was just about to tell him to order one off Amazon (the SB 500 model), I noticed a literal torrent of recent negative comments about the SB of how you must now first logon to a SB service which is full of adware that must be viewed both before the program starts and pops-up during it as well. And that customer service is dreadful and gone totally into the toilet nowadays.
> 
> ...


Last I researched Slingbox, it was full of adware (not for all viewing devices, I don't remember which iphone/pad vs. laptop vs. google, etc.), and it had some "relationships"/deals with content owners that had the Slingbox blocking certain content (like the Slingbox knowing one is out of an NFL game's market so not allowing a DVR recording of that game from say NFL Sunday Ticket to be viewed not using the NFL ST app, just a hypothetical example)... so I stopped researching at that point. But, that was some years ago.

So, if there is a Slingbox that doesn't do 10 minutes of ad pop-ups upon opening/starting and has no blocking of a DTV DVR recording content, I think that could be a good solution for me with the appropriate DTV box (no HDCP... I have an HR44 and H44). Thx


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> According to my D* online account I have an upgrade in a few months so perfect timing to get a wireless stb
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


Under what section do you see this?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Under what section do you see this?


On directv.com 
Sign in

Activate equipment

At bottom of screen

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I tend to go to www.directv.com: to sign in to my account. I forgot that AT&T moved my account to AT&T.com. DIRECTV should just deactivate that website and save the headache for their customers who have used that website for years. Just get rid of it...


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

ericknolls said:


> I tend to go to www.directv.com: to sign in to my account. I forgot that AT&T moved my account to AT&T.com. DIRECTV should just deactivate that website and save the headache for their customers who have used that website for years. Just get rid of it...


No, some of us still have Directv accounts and have not been migrated over to AT&T yet. I am hoping it never happens for me. I have read too many complaints to want to converted over to the AT&T platform.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dthoman said:


> No, some of us still have Directv accounts and have not been migrated over to AT&T yet. I am hoping it never happens for me.


Enjoy while you can. It's only a matter of time before all DIRECTV accounts are migrated to AT&T.


----------

